# Superbowl XLVI - Who ya picking?



## Nick (Feb 5, 2012)

Patriots or Giants? Perfect way to divy up the Northeast crowd around here :uzi:


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 5, 2012)

M h k


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2012)

It's revenge time, right !


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 5, 2012)

I am a  Pats fan and my wife is a Giants fan. Tonight one of us will be very happy and the other very upset.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2012)

G men


----------



## BMac (Feb 5, 2012)

Go G Men!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 5, 2012)

Boston loyal, Pats.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pats


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2012)

There's no choice, Giants are going to make Brady and crew cry the same way they did with GB and SF. No choice.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 5, 2012)

Of course, I'm rooting for the Pats, but they may need some devine intervention MHK


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2012)

Whomever wins me money in the pool at work.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2012)

Who cares, I'm just going for the food!


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 5, 2012)

The Boston Celtics defeated the Grizzlies earlier this afternoon and the Boston Bruins just won over the the Capitals. Sometimes, good things come in threes. 

Does anybody know if we expect a red colored moon tonight?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2012)

I just watch for the commercials....


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2012)

This...



o3jeff said:


> Who cares, I'm just going for the food!



...and this...


Glenn said:


> I just watch for the commercials....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2012)

Mhk!!!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, I don't mean to be arrogant but as a true football fan, I have a feeling this has the potential to be Giant blowout. If they can run against the two gap D, you guys are toast. That will open up all the passing that should be ok anyway against your secondary. Giant D should get some kinda pressure. 31-23 G men.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2012)

andyzee said:


> There's no choice, Giants are going to make Brady and crew cry the same way they did with GB and SF. No choice.



Not likely.:flame:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

Giants or New England i won because i got to ski uncrowed ski resort today.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2012)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to be arrogant but as a true football fan, I have a feeling this has the potential to be Giant blowout. If they can run against the two gap D, you guys are toast. That will open up all the passing that should be ok anyway against your secondary. Giant D should get some kinda pressure. 31-23 G men.



31-23 is a blowout?


----------



## speden (Feb 5, 2012)

Gotta go with the Pats on this one.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2012)

speden said:


> Gotta go with the Pats on this one.



Not looking so great yet


----------



## zakyr (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn superbowl squares....


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2012)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG-Men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2012)

Incredible Super Bowl.  

Wish my team won.  A Wes Welker drop from pretty much icing it.  Sucks.  But,  congrats NY.  My hatred for NY sports teams deepens.  What a rivalry.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Incredible Super Bowl.
> 
> Wish my team won.  A Wes Welker drop from pretty much icing it.  Sucks.  But,  congrats NY.  My hatred for NY sports teams deepens.  What a rivalry.



Hmm, Giants beat NE in the Superbowl, they beat them in December, they beat them in their last Superbowl meeting. Yep, I can understand your frustration.


----------



## speden (Feb 5, 2012)

Close game.  Really could have gone either way in the fourth quarter.  Congrats NY.

I thought the Pats defense did well.  Offense was a little off, and that was the difference.  Was hoping for a hail mary to Ochocinco at the end.  That would have been a fun ending.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

best of all i won $50 in the pool!


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Damn superbowl squares....


I could say the same about one of my squares, but the other...



gmcunni said:


> best of all i won $50 in the pool!


I won $225!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2012)

severine said:


> I could say the same about one of my squares, but the other...
> 
> 
> I won $225!



nice!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm gonna have to go with the Giants on this one folks...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 5, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> 31-23 is a blowout?


I guess not but
 I mis-spoke,31-23 is not a blowout. 21-17 was also not a blow out and I apologize. But we win. Again we win. Ahh... we win...so sorry..hope it snows.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2012)

speden said:


> Close game.  Really could have gone either way in the fourth quarter.  Congrats NY.
> 
> I thought the Pats defense did well.  Offense was a little off, and that was the difference.  Was hoping for a hail mary to Ochocinco at the end.  That would have been a fun ending.



Defense did play well.  O line played well.  They certainly stood their ground and for all the trash talking the Giants d-line spewed for the past two weeks, they certainly didn't get to Brady that much.  Certainly not as much as the last Super Bowl.

Not surprised to see the offense off as much as it was with Gronks injury.  He appeared to be playing at 50% and was basically a decoy.  He couldn't cut, was running half speed, couldn't block as effectively as normal.  It's football and injuries happen, but when they happen to the 2nd most important player on the offense besides Brady, it's tough to overcome.

Oh well.  At least Brady is still playing at a high level and Gronk and Hernandez are only 22.  Looking forward to next season with Josh McDaniel fully back at the helm.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> best of all i won $50 in the pool!


Sweet


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Not surprised to see the offense off as much as it was with Gronks injury.  He appeared to be playing at 50% and was basically a decoy.  He couldn't cut, was running half speed, couldn't block as effectively as normal.  It's football and injuries happen, but when they happen to the 2nd most important player on the offense besides Brady, it's tough to overcome.



But he was healthy in NE's loss to the Giants back in November, right? And in that loss there were a number of key Giants injured, Bradshaw for one, Yet they couldn't win, What's up with that?


----------



## speden (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the Giants are just a little better on the O and D lines right now.  The Giants D line was hurrying Brady more than the Pats D line was hurrying Eli.  Losing Andre Carter hurt the Pats as did fat Al Haynesworth not panning out.  With Gronk handicapped, Brady didn't have enough quick options for throwing last night.

This loss doesn't have the sting of the almost perfect season loss.  The Pats really overachieved this season with a patchwork secondary, so I count it as a really good year.  Beating the Jets twice was sweet and makes the whole season a success just on its own.  Nice to think of Rex having to watch the Giant's Superbowl victory parade too.

The Giants probably deserved the win more than the Pats anyway considering the way they won those tough road games to get the the bowl.  The Pats ended up with kind of a creampuff schedule this season and things fell into place to give them a fairly easy path to the bowl.  Beating the Ravens took a little luck too.

I'm not even sure why Brady keeps playing so hard.  Mega millionaire with a smokin' hot wife.  Glad he keeps motivated to play somehow.  I'm looking forward to what the Pats do this offseason.  They need a deep threat and kick returner, and the secondary needs help.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm bummed the pats lost but it was a really good superbowl, can't really complain about that. It's so much more entertaining when it's close than a blowout, and it was a nail biter right to the end.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd rather have a blowout with a Patriots win than have an entertaining Super Bowl and the Patriots losing in the end. 

The halftime show, the ads and the singing contests after the game are entertainment. Sports is about winning, losing and more. I take all my sports seriously and I'm off the school of thought that quotes Bill Shankly, legendary coach of Liverpool FC (ugh) talking about the kind of football that uses your feet: "Football's not a matter of life and death...It's more important than that."


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2012)

andyzee said:


> But he was healthy in NE's loss to the Giants back in November, right? And in that loss there were a number of key Giants injured, Bradshaw for one, Yet they couldn't win, What's up with that?



What's up with the stupid question?

The Giants won in November by forcing 4 New England turnovers. 

Why did the Giants lose to the Redskins twice during the regular season?

Why did Greenbay lose to the lowly Kansas City Chiefs?

The Giants barely beat the Pats in all 3 of the loses you listed.  They made a few more plays than the Pats. It's really that simple. As I said earlier, Welker makes that catch and it's game over.  He always makes that catch.  I believe Collinsworth said, if you throw Welker a ball like that he catches it 100 out of 100 times, except for that one time.  And with how close this game was and New England leading much of the 2nd half, I'm pretty certain a healthy Gronk would've made a big difference.  The Giants defensive game plan would've had to change considerably.  But, woulda, coulda, shoulda.  Pats didn't make the plays they needed to make in the 4th QRT and the Giants did.  They won fair and square and are deserving champions.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the Penguins will overcome Arsenal in the 4th try by a free throw.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Pats didn't make the plays they needed to make in the 4th QRT and the Giants did.



Hmmm.... you think there's a reason for that? I gotta say one thing about the Giants that impressed me. The SF game, they got beat in that, SF killed their running game, they killed their pocket, yet the Giants found a way to win. Three games against the Pats they "barely" won, well guess what, they did win. Well you know what, that's what makes a champion team, one way or another, they find a way to win. And the Giants were lucky enough to start playing on all cylinders at the end of the season. No excuses from them, just results. Look at the bright side, there's always next year.:lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2012)

Great game , well played , close , outcome in doubt till -the last play,  Manning is the  real deal. 

BTW  not a fan of either team  . but THOSE are the facts


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Great game , well played , close , outcome in doubt till -the last play,  Manning is the  real deal.
> 
> BTW  not a fan of either team  . but THOSE are the facts



Warp, as always, on the money, except for the "outcome in doubt" part


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I think the Penguins will overcome Arsenal in the 4th try by a free throw.




:lol:  

This Giants Fan is happy.  A real nail biter for sure, but it was a hell of a game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Hmmm.... you think there's a reason for that? I gotta say one thing about the Giants that impressed me. The SF game, they got beat in that, SF killed their running game, they killed their pocket, yet the Giants found a way to win. Three games against the Pats they "barely" won, well guess what, they did win. Well you know what, that's what makes a champion team, one way or another, they find a way to win. And the Giants were lucky enough to start playing on all cylinders at the end of the season. No excuses from them, just results. Look at the bright side, there's always next year.:lol:



dude, what more do you want?  I said, they were deserving champions.

and I know what it takes for a team to be a Champion.  All 4 Boston teams have won 1 or more titles since 2000.  New York can't make that statement even having 7 teams trying. 8 if you count the Nets.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2012)

was anyone else as offended as i was by the half-time show debacle?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> was anyone else as offended as i was by the half-time show debacle?




Yep Ghetto Trash !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> dude, what more do you want?  I said, they were deserving champions.
> 
> and I know what it takes for a team to be a Champion.  All 4 Boston teams have won 1 or more titles since 2000.  New York can't make that statement even having 7 teams trying. 8 if you count the Nets.



 NE lost.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2012)

I missed the whole half-time show thing, but I did hear about it later.  Big deal.  I use the half-time to make supper.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep Ghetto Trash !!!!!!!!!!!





watched the game with about 30 people at a friends house. ~15 or so were "kids" under age of 20.  nobody knew who she was during the show, we had to google to find out her name.

she'd famous now, which i'm guessing was her goal.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Hmmm.... you think there's a reason for that? I gotta say one thing about the Giants that impressed me. The SF game, they got beat in that, SF killed their running game, they killed their pocket, yet the Giants found a way to win. Three games against the Pats they "barely" won, well guess what, they did win. Well you know what, that's what makes a champion team, one way or another, they find a way to win. And the Giants were lucky enough to start playing on all cylinders at the end of the season. No excuses from them, just results. Look at the bright side, there's always next year.:lol:


I'm not a pats or giants fan but if Brady put that ball in a better place for welker Then that is a TD and game over. It was a very close game and the Pats had a few chances to win. In the end the giants finished and the pats did not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2012)

Tremendously insensitive, but I lol'd


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Tremendously insensitive, but I lol'd



Okay, that's brutal, and yet exceptionally funny.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 6, 2012)

Offensive.

DHS, you're better than that.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm not a pats or giants fan but if Brady put that ball in a better place for welker Then that is a TD and game over. It was a very close game and the Pats had a few chances to win. In the end the giants finished and the pats did not.



There's always a would of, could of, should of, usually applies to both sides. But in the end, it's the ones that did.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2012)

Did any of you grab some?
http://www.nesn.com/2012/02/pawngocom-leaves-900-pounds-of-butterfingers-in-copley-square-to-mock-wes-welker-photo.html


----------



## Nick (Feb 8, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ycn-10859773



> Bradying
> 
> The simplicity of Bradying is helping this trend spread through social media. His clenched hands, bowed head and extended legs are easy to copy for fans searching for a replacement to planking. Bradying already has an official website that promises to document fans copying the latest trend.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2012)

andyzee said:


> NE lost.


----------

